# اسالة الغاز الطبييعي Lng



## ملك محمود (15 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اريد المساعدة في البحث عن موضوع اسالة الغاز الطبيعي
خاصة Process&operation
حيث ان الموضوع جديد ولم اجد اي تفاصيل عن الموضوع 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## kareemadel (16 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن اساعدك ببعض الكتب لوتحب
Industrial Gases Processing

Gas Purification(كتاب تقنية الغاز)

Natural Gas Engineering Handbook

Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing


----------

